# Sick Goat



## bigcat (Sep 21, 2012)

So I just got 2 Nigerian Dwarfs Sunday. They didn't eat at first but eventually they did. However I have not seen them drink yet. Well this morning I went out and the boy was acting really weird. His eyes looked rolled back a like and he looked very unsteady on his feet. I thought he was just tired because they sleep next to noisy guineas. We my wife went out there at lunch time and he was just laying on his side not moving. I came home from work and assumed he was dehydrated. I bought some bottled water after reading on here that goats can be funny about their water. I got some sports water bottles that have the pull up top so i could put it in his mouth and squeeze the water in. He drank the water when I did that. When I got home my wife had poured 36 ounces in his mouth and he was standing up. I have given him 3 more 24 ounces bottled of water with electrolytes in it. What are your opinions and suggestions?


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 21, 2012)

I would put electrolytes in their water and actually watch them to see if they are drinking. If he is doing better after getting liquids into him, then it does sound like dehydration.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 21, 2012)

I wouldn't rule out a parasite bloom( including coccidiosis) from the stress of being moved to a new home. How old are these goats?  

I would take a fecal sample to the vet in the morning and make sure they test for coccidiosis as well as the other parasites.


----------



## bigcat (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok so this morning he dosent seem any better. I thought that allowing him to rest overnight after all the fluids I gave him he would be better. I called the vet and they dont have anyone in today that sees goats. IF I assumed to was the parasite what would you give him?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 22, 2012)

I would start with safegaurd wormer or ivermectin wormer  and I would also treat for coccidiosis, so you would need a product like sulfa-dimethoxine, corid, albon or even SMZ powder would work. The Coccidiosis is treated for 5 days in a row regardles of which medicine you get. and the Safegaurd can be given for 3 days in a row. Ivermectin can be given 1 time.  

You can get these things at TSC or some feed stores. 


Also Injectable B-complex would be good for the kid.  it is over the counter if you can find it. 

Did you take his temp???

dose his nose seem stuffed up? or snotty?  Goats can get pnuemonia, so if he was here and you were trying to treat a well rounded treated and he was sick enough, I would also give him Penn G(procain G) shots twice a day.  Tht isn't the strongest antibiotic, but it may help buy you time for the vet to get a stronger one. 

Go to you store with this list and get some things and then look up these recommended dosages or ask on here what the dosages would be. 

Weigh the kid.

take his temp. 

get a thermometer if you don't have one.

GEt 18 gauge needles, and a couple 3 cc or 6 cc syringes. 

Probiotics are good for him.
maybe a pack of electrolytes, I like Sav A caf, but there are other goos onse as well.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 22, 2012)

Here are some recommended dosages and products to use for coccidiosis

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=10922

And some probably overwhelming reading on internal worms.


http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-parasite-mgmt


----------



## bigcat (Sep 22, 2012)

I went to TSC and got the meds. I met a lady there who had experience medicating goats. SHe helped me get what I needed.  So far I have done this

at 1130 2 cups of water with 2 tbs of baking soda

100 2 cups of water with 2 tbs of bounce back

230 3 cc's of b complex and 1.5 mL of dewormer and 2 cups of water with 2 tbs of bounce back. I also put 3 leaves in his mouth and he chewed them up and ate them.

330 1 small container of yogurt


HE is still laying on his side and when you try to move him his head goes back and far as it can like he is straining but he can balance enough to stand up or something.


cant find any vets that will call back or close enough to go to.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 22, 2012)

Laying on the side does not sound good.  You mentioned feeding him leaves...what kind?  What was had he been eating?

Edited to add, I ask because I am wondering about bloat as a possibility.


----------



## bigcat (Sep 22, 2012)

Birch leaves. The female that got with him has been eating and drinking the same things as him. HE is defenitly bloated now that is what the baking soda was for i was told.


----------



## bigcat (Sep 22, 2012)

They both got loose on thursday and we out for a few hours. I am surrounded by woods but thankfully they went to a neighbors house and I got a call from the sheriff and got them back. Maybe he got into something then?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 22, 2012)

It is possible.  I have not had to treat for bloat before.  I think the pros would say to try to get him up and walk him, in addition to treating with things like mineral oil and baking soda...be right back with a link for one of the previous threads on this...and hopefully someone else will be on to help more.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18566

Link to what to do for bloat.  I see that RedTailGirl is online and she would be a much better person to ask about diagnosing and treating for bloat, if it is even bloat.  Maybe shoot her a PM.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 22, 2012)

Drench him with the baking soda, see if you can get him up and moving, and beat on his belly.  Dont be gentle, hit the side of his belly with an open hand, just hard enough to think that it would hurt.

If he will not walk, or even stand, try to get him off his side.  It will quickly become hard for him to breath as the bloating will put alot of pressure on his diaphragm.  Get him up on his chest, use rolled up blankets to prop him up.  

Whether laying or walking, try to get him positioned so that his chest his higher than his rump.

Repeat the baking soda if needed.

If he recovers, I wouldnt grain him for a couple days.  He'll need plenty of probios to help his gut balance back out.  Once he recovers, a shot of b12 may be helpful.

Now, all that said........I dont see something they ate thursday causing bloat 48 hours later (not saying its impossible, but I think there is something else going on, esp since your other goat isnt sick)

You mentioned that he was off balance, and that his head goes back when you try to get him up.  Is he current on his vaccinations?  Have you looked up the symptoms for listeriosis and goat polio?

Have you taken his temp and does he have access to loose minerals?

I've only had goats for a year and a half, so I'm new at the goat thing, but not new to sick critters, livestock and definately not new to bloat. 

If he were mine, I would be wondering if he needed some thiamine.  Maybe someone with more experience with thiamine issues will chime in.

I mostly lurk here, but I'll keep a check on your thread for updates.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 22, 2012)

update?


----------



## bigcat (Sep 24, 2012)

He died saturday night....Dont know what it was? The female that was with him seems fine.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 24, 2012)

sorry about your boy  by any chance were you able to "store" him so you could get a necropsy done? How old was he?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 24, 2012)

So sorry you lost him.


----------



## bigcat (Sep 24, 2012)

The first mistake we made was rushing into the purchase. We should have never bought them from the place we did. We have no idea of any vaccinations. We are geussing about 1 yr but cant say for sure. There was a language barrier with the man that sold him to us so asking questions was very difficult. So far the girl seems fine. I just dont know if he already had something and the stress of the move just intensified it or what? Either way we felt like we did what we could and hopefully dont have to go through that again....


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 24, 2012)

So sorry.


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 25, 2012)

Awwwww...so sorry


----------

